# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  Popular Tree Frogs ( ISBN: 978 - 1 - 62008 - 190 - 7)

## KMAC

Hello,

I thought I would start my own review on a book called 'Popular Tree Frogs'.



This book was written by Philippe de Vosjoli, Robert Mailloux & Drew Ready.

The ISBN of my version is:
978 - 1 - 62008 - 190 - 7, the original print ISBN is: 978 - 1 - 882770 - 77 - 9.



Please note this Review will be ongoing topic.

As I make my way through the book I will be commenting and documenting on each chapter, I will then update this thread.

I will also note any practices and procedures I may change in light of any 'new' findings I have learned from this book.

Looking at the contents page it look like it will be an interesting read.



I hope you enjoy my review, stay tuned for updates and happy weekend folks  :Smile: 

Kind Regards,

----------

elly

----------


## KMAC

The introduction ( pages 4 - 5).

As this review unfolds im aiming at a paragraph or three on each chapter, depending on how it rolls out.

To start of is the books intro, pages 4 - 5.  This section talks about US herpetoculturists and the focus on the naturalistic approach to the vivarium's and the benefits of this practice.

It explains tree frogs are one of the best vivarium animals to keep.

It mentions how certain species can be mixed with others. Note that you do however have to fully research the requirements of each before doing this.

I personally favor keeping 1 species in each tank myself.

It reaches at a point explaining sadly due things like legislation, natural habitat destruction etc the availability of such frogs are diminishing  :Frown: 

The aurthor notes the goal is a simple basic book on the proper care of the frogs in question.

I like how they note that some books have been written by authors of little experience however this book is by recognised herpetoculturists.

Excellent introduction.

Stay tuned for chapter 1 review.

----------


## roybarnes

Awesome book very informative recommend to anyone interested in tree frogs

----------


## lindarose11

I would like to introduce you to a question-and-answer forum for programmers, with all the areas you can research such as windows, android, java, python, c... the website: 


https://stackanswers.net

----------

